# Where People Live the Longest



## Meanderer (Mar 15, 2015)

It's a Gray, Gray Globe
http://www.bloomberg.com/money-gallery/2013-09-17/where-people-live-the-longest.html#slide1

How long you'll live is influenced by your diet, your exercise and your genes. It also depends on where you live. While increasing life expectancies are a great medical achievement, they put a severe strain on many nations' finances as the number of elderly rises around the world.

Life expectancy in the 10 countries shown on these slides, ranked in ascending order, are the highest in the 34 developed nations in the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development, according to the World Bank. Other data come from the United Nations, the Center for Strategic and International Studies and Bloomberg Rankings.


----------



## jujube (Mar 15, 2015)

Reminds me of the guy who is told by his doctor that he only has a week to live.  

He goes home and tells his wife, "Honey, I'd love to have your mother come for a long visit.  

His wife is surprised and says, "I always thought you disliked my mother.  I'm very moved that you want her to come and share your last days."

He replies, "I DO dislike your mother, but a week with her around will feel like a month!"


----------

